
Cyborgs will rule the planet within 80 years – with one surprising caveat - emcquaid
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/scientist-claims-cyborgs-will-rule-the-planet-within-80-years-with-one-surprising-caveat
======
mtmail
The guidelines ask to try to submit original sources. In this case the foxnews
article says it's based on [https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9550647/cyborgs-
rule-planet-80...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9550647/cyborgs-rule-
planet-80-years-wont-kill-us/) which tells us it's based on
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7268387/Why-...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7268387/Why-
Britains-eminent-scientist-convinced-cyborgs-rule-planet-80-years.html)

The dailymail article has much more content.

Foxnews "with one caveat" in the headline is linkbait. Here it's best to
change the headline.

All three publications get regular dismissed for low quality, one-sides or
hyperbole content in comments. The interview with the author of "Novacene: The
Coming Age Of Hyperintelligence" looks good IMHO (when ignoring the various
stock photos of cyborgs).

------
edmanet
Fox News? No thanks.

